# Has garanti HGS 10kg



## Twobrotherscoffeeco (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi guys - I don't suppose anyone in the UK has one of these roasters ? I've just picked one up and it would be great to touch base with someone who has the same roaster. I could really do with the user manual too, if anyone can help me out i would be most grateful.

Thank you In advance.

Sean


----------

